# Echo 3 - Darlington



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Shout out to Chris at Echo 3 in Clarkes Yard Darlington.

Great guy roasting his own beans with a Dalian Amazon - (which you can purchase in the cafe).

Serving great coffee and pastries.

Check him out if you're ever in Quakerville (home of the famous brick train)


----------

